# plowing w/ a gator



## concreteguy (Nov 10, 2006)

I have a Gator 6x4 with a plow. Just got it and was wondering how this would be to plow with. The plow is a 6' John Deere plow. Also with locking the axles, what does this actually do. Can't see what happens when I lock this
Thanks, Tom


----------



## concreteguy (Nov 10, 2006)

anyone know this info ?


----------



## vegaman04 (Dec 12, 2007)

When they lock, both wheels spin together on that axle.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

you will need weight in the box over the drive wheels to give you traction to push the snow.

thinking in 4" or less snow you should go no problem you get up over 6" and with a 6' blade that's alot of snow to be pushing and it will come down to traction and then power. I'm not up on how much power Gator's have though.

good luck got a Pic?


----------



## Power Place (Sep 26, 2011)

*Gator 6x4 Drive System*

Here is some information on your drive system. The 6x4 gator plows well. The blade is a manual angle, but works well. You may want to add some ballast in the cargo box to increase the performance, if you find you need it.

Drive system

Gator TH 6x4 drive system

The Gator™ TH 6x4's power is transmitted from the transaxle to the center axle. The rear axle is driven by roller chains from the center axle.

Key elements of the drive system are as follows:

Variable-speed drive

The variable-speed drive consists of two clutches and a drive belt:

Drive clutch is attached to the engine. 
Driven clutch is attached to the transaxle. 
Features include:

Infinite selection of speeds (0 mph to 20 mph) 
No shifting necessary as operator increases speed 
Adjusts speed to the load to avoid bogging down when going up a hill or through challenging conditions because the wrong gear was selected

Here is how the variable-speed drive works:

As the engine speed increases, the spring-loaded drive clutch is closed by weights being forced out from centrifugal force. 
As the drive clutch closes, the belt rides up to the largest diameter of the drive clutch and forces open the driven clutch. 
With the belt running in the smallest diameter of the driven clutch, the speed being transferred to transaxle is increased. 
The driven clutch is designed to sense varying loads (inclines, mud, etc.) and constantly adjusts the drive speed upward or downward, so the engine rpm remains constant. 
Transaxle

The transaxle is fully enclosed and runs in oil for reliability.

Helical gears are used for quiet operation.

The differential design reduces scuffing of the turf during turns because the inside wheels turn slower than the outside wheels (vehicles that have a solid axle shaft must skid the inside wheel when making a turn).

Traction assist (differential lock) is built into the transaxle:

Allows locking the rear drive wheels together 
Provides increased traction in tough spots 
The neutral start safety interlock is provided for the engine ignition system.

Bolt-on cast-aluminum rear axle housings provide an extremely strong supporting structure.

Large, sealed bearings are located inside the housing for better protection 
Forged-splined shaft for increased torsional strength


----------



## concreteguy (Nov 10, 2006)

Thanks for the info


----------

